# Dust Collection in Basement Workshop



## cmillsrun (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have a basement workshop (roughly 12'x25') that also has the furnace and water heater (both gas) for the first floor of my house in said shop area. Further back story, the basement is connected to the garage which the driveway goes to underneath the house, and there is a window on the back side of my shop facing the back yard.

I'm in the process of figuring out what I'm going to do for dust collection and have just purchased the smaller Rikon air filter and Grizzly hanging dust collector.

My question: I know that it's dangerous and not advisable to have a dust collection vac in a different room or outside of the shop when there is the water heater in the shop since it creates a negative pressure in the room which allows harmful gas to come into the room and not vent properly. BUT, since I'm having the dust collector and air filter in the same room/shop area I shouldn't have to worry about that negative pressure being created correct? Lastly, if I do still need to worry about the pressure would simply opening the window create enough new air flowing into the shop to negate the thrown off pressure in the room?

Thanks a ton for any advice and insight!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

If the collector is venting into the same space it is drawing from there is not net change in pressure and thus won't affect the room's air pressure. By opening a window to the same space where the DC is you will equalize the pressure.


----------



## cmillsrun (Feb 19, 2014)

Great! That's what I thought would be the case but just wanted to verify. Thanks again!


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Like Mark said +1


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Spot on mark


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Another consideraion is if your shop is conditioned space..opening a window to regulate air pressure might impact your heating and cooling….


----------



## cmillsrun (Feb 19, 2014)

For my shop, there is not air conditioning so I won't have to worry about that (which is nice in this instance but sometimes a pain when it's super hot in the summer or super cold in the winter).

Thanks for the feedback, I think this is going to work just right. Now to just figure out the right placement and dust collection hoses/duct work!


----------

